# a pigeon found...me, as it seems. Now what ?



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello. happy for finding this forum. 

i am Alexander from Greece, and greetings to everyone.

Yesterday i was spending some time with friends in the park of central Athens in front of the Greek parliament, and all the sudden after the sun had dawned , a pigeon came and sitted on my shoulder. After the first shock, i realized also that it was the only one that was still wake. the rest pigeons of the park where for napp. 
After two-three hours which included playing with this unexpected guest, we decided to leave for our homes, but the surprize didn't stopped there. The pigeon didn't want to go off my shoulder. I tried many times to send it away, but it still was coming back. Then i told to a friend of mine that he should hold it in his hands for a while , so i could ride my bike and start cycling, then he should release it. Did that , and the result was that the pigeon found me again and landed on my shoulder as i was driving my bike two hundred meters away from the others.
Then all agreed that i should keep this pigeon as pet, because it was a matter of fate kind now, and i did, but all this thing has troubled my mind fair enough.

Could anyone please explain me any reasons of this happening ? plus , i don't have a clue about birds, and i could use some informations about what to do next. Visit a vet maybe ? what kind of food should i give ? can that pigeon stay alone in a cage, or it would be better buy another one so to have company ? many questions , trying to imagine the answers. Pleaseeee...provide me some of your 'lights' !!

Thank you in advance .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he sounds like he was hand raised and looking for food, and a tame pigeon. he would do well to be taken back in domestication and not living on the streets. they eat pigeon grain found at a feed store if you can find it. and a crock of water. dip his beak in the water to show him where it is. a large dog crate can work well for a cage for when you are not at home to keep him safe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful story and beginning of a new friendship!

He does indeed sound like a pet, please keep him contained as he is definitely sitting duck for a predator attack.

Keep him out of drafts of air and safe from predators and you will have a friend for life .Give him sunshine an hour a day and he will enjoy a bath also. 

Pigeons are easy to raise, have few needs, but they are important.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks for your answers, are very helpfull.

One friend gave me an old cage that had from his parrot, and last night i putted the pigeon in there to sleep for the night. I also assumed that probably would need dark space to relax, something similar with parrots, and i throwed above the cage an old sheet.

This morning that i opened the cage the bird was very ungry about that i think, was a little aggresive, and didn't want any fondling (not sure if it's the appropriate word) . It started exploring the house slowly, but with some curius confidence. After some hours of stretching out, went on top of my refrigirator, and seems to love that spot, don't have a clue why. I thought that maybe was because of the hight , but there other place and object in the house at same level.

At noon , i tried to understand if it wanted to leave or not, so i set it free to the balcony, but till now just goes from iron bar to iron bar, walking to the area, or gets in house and stays allways on top of the frig. Is this behaviour normal ?

i am expecting the bird eventually calm down from his nervs today and be familiar with me again. I don't know anything from pigeons psychology though, and i consider that maybe i am very optimistic bout it. Any advise about it also ?

I would prefer to make his shelter in the balcony so to keep the house cleaner, and because that it doesn't want to leave i don't think that's any problem about it. Plus if at any time decides that doesn't want to stay any more, could have the option of his freedom instantly. Yes....i want your opinions also on that !!! 

i am going to take full advantage of your sensitive emotions, and will ask you any time i have a problem.  Thank you very much. All the information are very valuable. i am totally ignorant with pets, especially birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he wants to be fed.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The fridge is probably a good perch in his eyes. The newer refrigerators have a lot of heat that comes off the top. So he probably likes the warmth. Also a high vantage point. From watching my pigeon (and I am still a newbie) they all like to be up high. If you can afford to take him to a vet do so just to have him checked out as he was with the ferals. If not just watch to see if he has any symptoms of parasites. This forum is a great place for info. Many well knowledged people on board here. I have learned a lot from talking to people and browsing. Good luck and enjoy your new friend


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Since your pigeon is a healthy flying pigeon, I don't feel he needs a cage. And you are right in respecting his freedom. Let him fly wherever he wishes.

If you wish that he makes the balcony his home, maybe you can place the food and water there. Also place a brick, which pigeons love to perch on.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info again.

well, everything o.k with his food and shelter , except one thing , and Houston....we have a major problem here, pigeon is full of parasites !!!!!!

Pleeeeeeaaazzzee, help again !!! I bought a antiparasite spray which seems useless !!! I sprayed the pigeon at the spots of his body that the salesman told me, but the poor bird is now struggling more with his beak to stop them. I can't watch it suffer like that, must do something as soon as possible. Is there any tested way and more natural than those damn chemicals to give him the reliefe from lice's or mite's. One of the parasites appeared for a second from inside of his feathers and....was a MONSTER one!!! 6-7 mm LONG !!! This could suck the blood from an elephant !!!
Quick and trusted responces about the problem will give good assistance !! Thank you !!!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I read something about letting them bath in water with some borax. Something about it keeping bugs away. Search borax and maybe you can find some info. Plus a bath may soothe your little buddy


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

i think borax is unhealthy for the breathing system of the pigeon, but not so sure. i am reading all day posts i am finding all over the internet ,but had not find the sure solution yet. I don't want to put the bird in bigger danger .

Anyone that has tested Borax or anything else could suggest something ?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

alexander k said:


> Thanks for the info again.
> 
> well, everything o.k with his food and shelter , except one thing , and Houston....we have a major problem here, pigeon is full of parasites !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Alexander.....and welcome to PT. What did they give you for a spray (ingredient)? Any lice/mite bird spray with pyrethrins will work. Or (if you have it there) Sevin5 garden dust is good. You dust it onto the bird, but be careful not to get it in his eyes, nostrils or beak. 
Also.....don't panic, those bugs are breed specific. They will stay on the bird until you kill them....they will not live on you


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

alexander k said:


> i think borax is unhealthy for the breathing system of the pigeon, but not so sure. i am reading all day posts i am finding all over the internet ,but had not find the sure solution yet. I don't want to put the bird in bigger danger .
> 
> Anyone that has tested Borax or anything else could suggest something ?


Spirit wings (member here) uses Borax, but I don't know the concentration.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Any pet spray that contains PERMETHRIN is ideal for birds.
Johnsons make an excellent one called anti-mite extra.
Cover the birds head & beak & spray lightly all over.
Be sure to lift the birds wings & spray under them as this is where the lites love to hide.
Once sprayed, the mites will just drop off.
They cannot survive off the birds body.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a post the title was 20 mule team borax


I use a kitty litter pan also.2 tbls of 20 mule team borax,once a week and twice a week while molting.If you let them bath every day they'll lose the oil in ther feathers.The borax will keep the bugs away and really Slick their feathers up.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> Hi Alexander.....and welcome to PT. What did they give you for a spray (ingredient)? Any lice/mite bird spray* with pyrethrins *will work. Or (if you have it there) Sevin5 garden dust is good. You dust it onto the bird, but be careful not to get it in his eyes, nostrils or beak.
> Also.....don't panic, those bugs are breed specific. They will stay on the bird until you kill them....they will not live on you


 The one that i used has a composition of = tetramethrin 0.175% , piperonyl butoxide 0.910 % , perfume, solvents and propellant g.s

*No pyrethrins on mine* , and something tells me that this substance is crucial if i am judging right.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

alexander k said:


> The one that i used has a composition of = *tetramethrin 0.175% , piperonyl butoxide 0.910 %* , perfume, solvents and propellant g.s
> 
> *No pyrethrins on mine* , and something tells me that this substance is crucial if i am judging right.


That sounds right. That is a caged bird lice/mite spray. 
I would do as said earlier......cover his head and give him a good spray all over. It will stir up the dying bugs for a bit making him itchy. But that should work.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Quazar said:


> Any pet spray that contains *PERMETHRIN* is ideal for birds.
> Johnsons make an excellent one called anti-mite extra.
> Cover the birds head & beak & spray lightly all over.
> Be sure to lift the birds wings & spray under them as this is where the lites love to hide.
> ...


 Not permethrin , not pyrethrin , just tetramethrin. Is it an equal substance , or completely different ?

thank you all for your effort, i appreciate it much.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> That sounds right. That is a caged bird lice/mite spray.
> I would do as said earlier......cover his head and give him a good spray all over. It will stir up the dying bugs for a bit making him itchy. But that should work.


 can i spray the pigeon again ? i didn't have this kind of instructions when i sprayed it , and haven't done it properly, but the can says that i must wait 5 days until the next time.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

alexander k said:


> Not permethrin , not pyrethrin , just tetramethrin. Is it an equal substance , or completely different ?
> 
> thank you all for your effort, i appreciate it much.


Tetramethrins use is entirely different, used mainly as an insectiside spray on plants & surfaces, not on other animals.
It is also known to cause irritation to the skin in humans so may well do the same on birds.
The one I recomended above is specifically made for Birds.
It is also in a pump spray, meaning no harmful propellants & no perfumes which can also harm a bird.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Quazar said:


> Tetramethrins use is entirely different, used mainly as an insectiside spray on plants & surfaces, not on other animals.
> It is also known to cause irritation to the skin in humans so may well do the same on birds.
> The one I recomended above is specifically made for Birds.
> It is also in a pump spray, meaning no harmful propellants & no perfumes which can also harm a bird.


 I bet that even i go to all the petshops in athens tomorrow, i won't find permethrin insectiside , as for the pump spray action , the salesmen will look at me as like they are staring to an alien. Must visit a vet, might have something or even close to that you reffering. That poor bird had fall a victim already of the irelevant to the subject petshop owner. 

Thanks, you are very descriptive.

P.S My pigeon is similar to the one on the left you are having on your signature. I guess you are familiar of his kind. can you tell me anything about them ?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Quazar said:


> Tetramethrins use is entirely different, used mainly as an insectiside spray on plants & surfaces, not on other animals.
> It is also known to cause irritation to the skin in humans so may well do the same on birds.
> The one I recomended above is specifically made for Birds.
> It is also in a pump spray, meaning no harmful propellants & no perfumes which can also harm a bird.


My lice/mite spray doesn't list the individual pyrethrins (numerous in the class)......just .03% pyrethrins and .30% piperonyl butoxide.
This is what I found on tetramethrins....
http://toxipedia.org/display/toxipedia/Tetramethrin


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> My lice/mite spray doesn't list the individual pyrethrins (numerous in the class)......just .03% pyrethrins and .30% piperonyl butoxide.
> This is what I found on tetramethrins....
> http://toxipedia.org/display/toxipedia/Tetramethrin


 Nice link. gave me some good info about the product, but can't understand this 'says it's not toxic to birds, but it's toxic to people in a way'. can't believe now that's innocent for birds. Common logic i guess. I will search for other products and methods closer to natural cures.

thank you very much.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

alexander k said:


> Nice link. gave me some good info about the product, but can't understand this 'says it's not toxic to birds, but it's toxic to people in a way'. can't believe now that's innocent for birds. Common logic i guess. I will search for other products and methods closer to natural cures.
> 
> thank you very much.


cant get much more natural than pyrethrins, since they are extracted from dried Chrysanthemum flowers (although Tetramethrin, permethrin, and cypermethrin are actually actually man made synthetic insecticides called pyrethroids.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Today i found in the house feather lices walking around , and when i tried to kill them i found that i couldn't because were flying instantly and disappear in a moment. Drived me nuts for a while , but o.k i accepted as unavoidable until the pigeon will clear from parasites. But it's not only that. Later on i found at my dinner table something that seems like mite. Very small bug in the size of one milimiter, which also could fly like demon. First time saw it. is it from the bird ? And why i found all these parasites today, after i sprayed him ? is it possible that the spray didn't kill them, just made the skin of the pigeon an unpleasant place to be , and are trying to find a better one all over my house ?

I really like this pigeon and the way that our 'paths' met, but until now all these troubles have upset my daily life significantly. Could you advise me how to deal with the problems occuring ?

Sorry for the many questions.


Quazar ,
please, can you inform me what kind of pigeon is the one on the left of your photo signature ? It's like mine.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Two of the main "bugs" you can find on a pigeon are
Feather Mites









And 
Pigeon Louse Fly's









Both are treatable with the sprays, and the feather mites cannot live long
away from the feathers.
Pigeon louse flys that manage to leave the bird when sprayed, may live longer, 
but a quick direct spray on them will finish them off. 



alexander k said:


> Quazar ,
> please, can you inform me what kind of pigeon is the one on the left of your photo signature ? It's like mine.


Its just a common feral pigeon, in fact both are. They used to come up to the window and feed, along with some others, but sadly one of my neighbours got a cat which she lets roam, so very few visit the garden now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are great pics Quazar.


----------



## alexander k (Sep 27, 2012)

Quazar said:


> Pigeon Louse Fly's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, that's louse flys that saw in the house yesterday for sure.
Are very quick , and can't track them when are flying, so to spray them again. 
Hope to not born any others inside. 

What about make a combined cure ? Spray the pigeon , and put him in bath for some minutes . Will that work better ? I think that the escaping lices and mites will stay in water in this way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you spray him, then put him in a bath, you are just washing off the spray.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Alexander,

We use this, and it's extremely effective:

http://www.birdcareco.com/English/TheBirdCareCompany/ProductInformation/harka-mectin

You may be able to have it delivered!

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Alexander! Welcome to the world of pigeons!!

You are so blessed to have crossed path with that lovely pigeon. So cute, the way it chose you. It chose to sit on your shoulder, chose to live with you, chose to love you in its pigeon way.... sooo lucky! What's his name?

I get really excited at the prospect of someone new adopting a pigeon for life. I have so much experience to share about domestic indoor pigeon - you can see my experience in a nutshell in this link - so I'm rooting for you all the way.

Bob's pictures of the parasite grossed me out - thanks Bob!  - but they are so useful! The pictures should be made into a sticky for future identification! I have mite problems with my pigeon, but none of those barf-inducing-little-monsters as pictured.

As for the spray problems, can you buy online? The best birdspray in my opinion is the *Avian Insect Liquidator*. I would guarantee the insect-enemies will be wiped out in a few days! It's also very safe for the birds. In fact, it's specially _made_ for birds! If you could order it, the shipping may take a while but it's definitely worth it in the long run.

Perhaps one of our Europe friends could give link to a petstore or online store closest to Athens? 

Good luck!


----------

